# I Don't know if I should be concerned, please help!



## MattTrautman (Feb 4, 2013)

I have been reading not to leave my shepherd out on the leash in the yard alone. I did not know about this until I researched it because Lucy (my 6 month old German Shepherd) has been scratching at and dragging rocks all across the yard while whining and whimpering really bad. I've picked up the rocks that she goes nuts over and she will act as if it is a toy but as soon as I put it down she cries and try's to pick it up but most of the time she can't because the rock is way to big for her. She has also been digging a couple holes in the yard and I'm worried its all my fault for leashing her in the yard by herself for too long now. Please help with any opinions or thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally don't leave my boy outside alone but have heard of several people using a tieout or run successfully.

Some dogs are content to just lay/sit and watch...they don't get themselves into trouble. Then you have some like your girl who get bored and become reckless.

Now, I have heard of OCD type of behaviors with rocks (obsession)...this would concern me. It could also be w/ the rocks she's trying to amuse herself.

What's her daily schedule?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How about getting her a toy she CAN play with? My boy LOVES his Jolly Ball.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

It sounds to me that she is bored and that she is amusing herself with the rocks. Even if she did have a ball or toy to play with as soon as it got out of reach of her tether she would be stressing to get at it. Shepherds are very vocal and her whining when dragging the rock across the yard is very normal for most.


----------



## MattTrautman (Feb 4, 2013)

I really don't have a daily schedule like I should, my girlfriend is with her everyday but my job has me travel to another state to stay the night at a hotel twice a week. (So i am gone 4 days our of the week) I think I should start taking her for walks instead if just playing fetch in the yard or tug of war.








Thanks for the help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

MattTrautman said:


> I really don't have a daily schedule like I should, my girlfriend is with her everyday but my job has me travel to another state to stay the night at a hotel twice a week. (So i am gone 4 days our of the week) I think I should start taking her for walks instead if just playing fetch in the yard or tug of war.
> View attachment 35458
> 
> 
> ...


She is lovely. 

I think taking her for walks is an excellent idea (and having your girlfriend do so as well when you're traveling). Dogs get bored seeing the same thing every single day without variation, just like people.

That sort of behavior also might signal that she needs more exercise in general, though. GSDs are a high-energy breed and need a lot of work. I know few people who have the patience/energy to give them the work they need if they are just staying int he yard. Running or walking will help, mental stimulation (obedience training, puzzle toys, trick training, sport all work) will help, and just making sure she gets out there and runs enough will help if this is the case. Young GSDs are especially high-energy, although under a year you do need to be cautious about how much you exercise them physically. Still, I'd bet money your dog would benefit from more physical and especially mental exercise.

I leave two of my dogs outside for long periods unsupervised, but it is because they've demonstrated a preference for it and all they do out there is lay down and go to sleep in the sun. I don't leave my puppies or my troublemaker outside long enough to get into that kind of trouble.

Also, if you can, fence your yard rather than tying the dog. The frustration of not having a solid barrier and instead being yanked back by a tie-out can cause behavioral problems in dogs, and if you're leaving her out there for long periods can be cruel. It can also cause physical damage if she is struggling against the leash or leaning on it a lot, and doesn't protect her from outside hazards (like stray dogs, for example). A dog-safe fence is a much safer and better option. I am generally only OK with tie-outs if it is literally the only option, and the dog isn't left outside alone for long at a time--just enough to relieve itself in most cases.


----------

